# 5 hours until scan!!!! Any last guesses?



## Foreign Chick

Any guesses? Thank you very much in advance ;)
 



Attached Files:







12+4.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 68


----------



## mad_but_glad

Girl


----------



## florence_

definitely a boy x


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thank You ladies :thumbup:

Anymore guesses? PRETTY PLEASE  

so far 1 Girl & 1 Boy guess


----------



## Beneli

girl


----------



## jenniferannex

I say boy!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thank you so much for your guesses ;) 
interesting.... 2 Girls & 2 Boys....

Anyone else?


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Girl


----------



## Misscalais

:blue: just a guess :)


----------



## OwlBump

I guess boy :)


----------



## LittleMinx

:blue:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thank you ladies :D
3 for :pink: & 5 for :blue:


----------



## mummynummy

looks girly to me :)


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thank You! 
Anyone else ?


----------



## LittleMum

Just got your message :)
I guess girl, when do you find out?

You guessed girl on my thread too and I find out on the 27th :0


----------



## Foreign Chick

LittleMum said:


> Just got your message :)
> I guess girl, when do you find out?
> 
> You guessed girl on my thread too and I find out on the 27th :0

Thank you :) I do not have a scan date yet :( I guess sometime between 18-20 weeks ? how does it work with the elective scan? does every tech offer those for out of pocket $? until then ill be stalking you :p do you have a preference ?


----------



## LittleMum

Foreign Chick said:


> LittleMum said:
> 
> 
> Just got your message :)
> I guess girl, when do you find out?
> 
> You guessed girl on my thread too and I find out on the 27th :0
> 
> Thank you :) I do not have a scan date yet :( I guess sometime between 18-20 weeks ? how does it work with the elective scan? does every tech offer those for out of pocket $? until then ill be stalking you :p do you have a preference ?Click to expand...

I don't know how it works in US as I'm in UK, sorry :(

Would be nice to have one of each but would also like DD to have a sister. Although I have a 'feeling' this one is a boy! How about you?


----------



## Foreign Chick

LittleMum said:


> Foreign Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleMum said:
> 
> 
> Just got your message :)
> I guess girl, when do you find out?
> 
> You guessed girl on my thread too and I find out on the 27th :0
> 
> Thank you :) I do not have a scan date yet :( I guess sometime between 18-20 weeks ? how does it work with the elective scan? does every tech offer those for out of pocket $? until then ill be stalking you :p do you have a preference ?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how it works in US as I'm in UK, sorry :(
> 
> Would be nice to have one of each but would also like DD to have a sister. Although I have a 'feeling' this one is a boy! How about you?Click to expand...

I know the feeling! Hoping for :blue: myself!
I already have 2 daughters and this is my last chance for a prince :-/ I had a boy feeling with my 1st pregnancy and even stronger with my 2nd one, this time around I hope its a boy since all my US- pics look very different(pic attached ) I think ,heheheh what's meant to be will be ;) hope you get your :blue: in the end :)
 



Attached Files:







1.2.3.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LittleMum

Wow they all look soooooo different! I would've put money on number 2 being a boy!
Fingers crossed for us both xx


----------



## DaisyDust

I'm going :pink:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thank you for the guesses, ladies :flower:
Girls took over 6 :pink: 5 :blue:


----------



## Foreign Chick

who hasn't had a guess yet :wacko:


----------



## Foreign Chick

BUMP!

Would love a few more guesses pretty please with sugar on top :flower:


----------



## McStars

:pink:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Bump! 
4 days until scan.... can't stand the wait...
Please humor me with some more guesses :flower:


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Skull theory looks very boyish to me! :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Looks blue to me!


----------



## fandabby

My guess is girl ...


----------



## navywag

IM guessing boy  x


----------



## Foreign Chick

Thank you for more guesses! crazy how 50/50 your guesses are 
8 for :pink: & 8 for :blue:

any more? :flower:


----------



## Foreign Chick

I can imagine you ladies being tired of seeing my thread over and over again... but I promise you it'll all be over in 2 days :D 
Until then, anymore guesses ?


----------



## dooop

I am going to guess....boy? aha 
I honestly don't know how to read them, its purely just a guess!

Is your scan in a couple of days a gender scan? :)


----------



## Foreign Chick

thank you for your "pure" guess !

Yes I'm having an elective Gender scan on Tuesday @ 1pm EST


----------



## JViti

I'm really not sure....skull wise I say Girl, but nub wise I say boy. 

I'll go with BOY


----------



## Foreign Chick

JViti said:


> I'm really not sure....skull wise I say Girl, but nub wise I say boy.
> 
> I'll go with BOY

Thank you for your guess! Where do you believe to see a nub in this pic JViti? Didn't think there was one ....


----------



## Foreign Chick

Bump!


----------



## hannah berry

hi i'm going to say boy


----------



## J.Entwistle

Your baby's skull profile looks alot like my recent scan! I'm 14wks, so behind you but curious to find out what your having as it's divided opinions! Me personally, i think skull looks boyish and i feel like mine will be a second son! I dont see a nub, there was no visible nub on my scan either. Good luck tomorrow, dont forget to update! :)


----------



## Foreign Chick

J.Entwistle said:


> Your baby's skull profile looks alot like my recent scan! I'm 14wks, so behind you but curious to find out what your having as it's divided opinions! Me personally, i think skull looks boyish and i feel like mine will be a second son! I dont see a nub, there was no visible nub on my scan either. Good luck tomorrow, dont forget to update! :)

Thank you very much for your guess! I most certainly will update ASAP! 
I found these 2 pic's on INGENDER which I thought look very similar to mine and those are confirmed boys...
 



Attached Files:







boy us.jpg
File size: 80.7 KB
Views: 4









boy us2.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## J.Entwistle

Foreign Chick said:


> J.Entwistle said:
> 
> 
> Your baby's skull profile looks alot like my recent scan! I'm 14wks, so behind you but curious to find out what your having as it's divided opinions! Me personally, i think skull looks boyish and i feel like mine will be a second son! I dont see a nub, there was no visible nub on my scan either. Good luck tomorrow, dont forget to update! :)
> 
> Thank you very much for your guess! I most certainly will update ASAP!
> I found these 2 pic's on INGENDER which I thought look very similar to mine and those are confirmed boys...Click to expand...

I agree, on my gender guess post my DS's 13wk is on there for comparison with a flat skull. Your other 2 babys look like girly round skulls to me. Ps- i only guess for fun, after too many hours of google research lol ;)


----------



## Foreign Chick

Last Bump I PROMISE :D


----------



## MeeOhMya

Boy!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Well... everyone who thought BOY me included was
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
wrong:(

Its's a GIRL


----------



## MaMaRed1012

Congratulations on your little girl! :flower:

We really thought we were having a little girl and we were wrong as well.


----------



## J.Entwistle

Aww congrats on your girl, she certainly divided our opinions! :flower:


----------



## fandabby

Congratulations.


----------



## dooop

Congratulations on your baby girl! :D


----------



## Misscalais

Lol congrats on your girl :)


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

Oh yay I guessed right


----------

